# buffalo soldier, in the heart of america, stolen from africa, brought to america.



## dpeica (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been bored so I stole my girlfriends camera and started taking photos..
Red Sydney adder





Alice springs mulga




Weird looking alpine blotchie next to a normal




Hatchling taipan




Inland




Paleheaded




Curl snakes








Tassie tiger




Eastern tigers








Whip






Might take a few later when I figure out how to put the card thing back inside the camera.


----------



## Brettix (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice deadly mix you have their,beautiful snakes,love the adder.


----------



## hazzard (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice piker! Make a photographer out of you yet!


----------



## tan (Feb 4, 2008)

Beaut pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice one dave

Dont see too many Curl snakes around


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice animals david, keep stealing the camera ok.
That bluetongues a freak, 
the pics of the curls snake are excellent and the second mainland tiger 
looks like a nice animal to,,a full body shot of that one would be good to.


----------



## dpeica (Feb 4, 2008)

Couple more..
Boiga




Waste of space




Brown




Pink tongue




Real rough scaled




sand swimmer




Stephens




Southern water skink






I'm over this camera now.

Body shot of that tiger for baz..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 4, 2008)

Finally, a thread about someones collection that I actually like!

They are some hot Curl Snakes DP, do you know where they originated from? I have Alice Springs ones here, same locality as my Whip Snakes. Also, check out my wanted ad if you want to split with anything


----------



## dpeica (Feb 4, 2008)

They originate from Mt Isa.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 4, 2008)

The snake thingy was nice , DP.

erm @ lizards.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 4, 2008)

By snake thingy i mean wip


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 4, 2008)

i am keeping this thread in favourites! your collection is one to be admired! and hopefully when myne starts expanding it will end up somewhat like yours!
thanks for sharing, you take better pics then me haha (but i suck so its not that hard lol) your pics and collection are amazing


Nat


----------



## tan (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry we bore you Jonno ....
Love your waste of space, will take him off your hands if you need the room:lol:
And the swimmer, cute as....


...fighting on arrival....


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 4, 2008)

Is the Stephens a form of the Bandy Bandy ?


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> Is the Stephens a form of the Bandy Bandy ?



No, Stephens banded snake is in the genus _Hoplocephalus_.
But it is a elapid like the bandy bandy.... etc etc...

Although it has been mistaken for a Bandy Bandy resulting in the near death of a child.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! Good photos... I'm impressed.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 4, 2008)

:shock: Wow! They are impressive. Love the eastern tiger. He looks like he's smiling for the camera. I bumped into 1 of them in our finch aviary a while ago. Didn't see it till I'd latched the gate. They are a beautiful snake, I think. My neighbour wouldn't agree though!:lol: Sorry you have "wasted space" in your collection. Maybe you'd like me to clear that away for you?


----------



## callith (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## arbok (Feb 4, 2008)

how venomous are thoughs whip snakes... your hands pretty close lol


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 5, 2008)

waste of space lmfao


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 5, 2008)

That mulga is awesome. Feed the bredli to it. And take pics of the ensuing battle. You'd be keeping your snakes naturally.... Alices Spings mulgas would come across Alice Springs bredli.... 


Great photos Dave. 

-H


----------



## JasonL (Feb 5, 2008)

arbok said:


> how venomous are thoughs whip snakes... your hands pretty close lol



Sore hand for day or two at worst, unless you have an allergic reaction.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 5, 2008)

Some cracking photos there Dave, you'll be out taking photos of frogs and geckoes before you know it


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 5, 2008)

*hudge*


----------



## m.punja (Feb 5, 2008)

good job dp once again great looking elapids buddy


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 5, 2008)

Great photos and even better looking snakes 

That sure is a wonderful collection


----------



## dpeica (Feb 8, 2008)

More..
Bynoes





Snails




Coastal




Common Adder




Northern








Stupid alien thing




Stone gecko


----------



## jordo (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice pics mate, I thought you only kept fish.


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you run a repitle park? You've got a large collection.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 8, 2008)

haha random snails


----------



## kelly (Feb 8, 2008)

I WANT TO SEE MORE PICTURES OF THE ILLUSTRIOUS SAND SWIMMERS....

I thought you were focusing soley on them...?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha...where's the love?



dpeica said:


> More..
> Stupid alien thing



Oh that's right...it's not an elapid.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm, you've been holding out on us dp, either you are a bloody lucky amateur or you've got some good photography skills there.
Lovely looking herps too.


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 8, 2008)

Awwww waste of space (the Bredli ) :cry: he /she is gorgeous!!  


Nikki


----------



## dpeica (Feb 8, 2008)

Batman


----------



## mattmc (Feb 9, 2008)

that thing [(batman)hahaha] is super cute. makes me laugh. hahaha.

great collectoin you have. love that mulga and...well all of them.

cheers
matt


----------



## ben1200 (Feb 9, 2008)

lov the paleheaded snake


----------



## CGSwans (Feb 9, 2008)

dpeica said:


> Batman



Is that a genetic mutation? 

I reckon you could make a few dollars on the side selling them to pet shops (live).


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 9, 2008)

CGSwans said:


> Is that a genetic mutation?
> 
> I reckon you could make a few dollars on the side selling them to pet shops (live).



He's a 'pedigree' mouse apparently...bought from a registered mouse breeder..
You can have him for $10.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2008)

wow wicked sails dp where were they bred from? got to get myself some of them. Batman is awsome too  love thepics mate, keep them coming


----------

